# Vintage Crown Pro Studio Strobes / Flash Unit X 2 and Stands X 3



## ShaneF (May 12, 2014)

Saw these posted today and they caught my attention, I dont know anything about studio lighting so can someone give me some information if they would be any good.  At the leaset 3 sturdy Manfrotto light stands isnt a bad deal.


Vintage Crown Professional Studio Strobes / Flash Units X 22 - Crown Pro Flash Units V = 110 A = 33 - Manfrotto light stands2 - Barn door attachments (Crown &#8211; Bright Photo Ind Corp)1 &#8211; Osram Halogen Photo Optic Lamp1 &#8211; Sync cord (short)Wood storage caseSolid professional lighting system &#8211; vintage.  All items are complete and in working order definitely show signs of use.Purchased system 5 years ago.  Used twice a year for fundraising photo shoots.  Easy to use &#8211; great first time studio purchase.Paid $300, asking $200link to the ad
Vintage Crown Pro Studio Strobes / Flash Unit X 2 and Stands X 3 | cameras, camcorders | Belleville | Kijiji


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 12, 2014)

Wow, the Google knows nothing. Interesting find.  Out of curiosity I searched google and only found posts by other people like yourself trying to figure out what to do with/about their Crown VS 202 monolights.  One point brought up that I hadn't even thought about would be capacitors.   If those lights haven't been fired off in a while the capacitors could fail.


----------



## ShaneF (May 12, 2014)

Thats a good point and like i said i know nothing about studio lighting, what a good wattage is and such.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 12, 2014)

Personally I would pass on these.   The few referenced I found dates them some time in the early/mid 80's.   If one blows a capacitor, can you get it fixed?  Likely not.  Can you get modifiers for them?  Who knows.


----------



## ShaneF (May 12, 2014)

yeah i talked myself out of the lights and tried to just buy the stands but they dident want to split it up.  

Thanks for the input


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 12, 2014)

How big a deal is it to get things shipped to you from Adorama or B&H?  You can get a two light kit from Interfit, Impact, or Flashpoint for a decent price if shipping isn't too bad.  I looked into an Interfit two light kit at both B&H and Henry's and it was almost twice as much at Henry's.  Goodness.


----------



## ShaneF (May 12, 2014)

I just bought a bought a bunch of stuff from adorama, some light stands umbrellas and such and im trying to get a hold of their customer service because 2 of the items are back ordered and they wont ship till its all there. I want them to ship what they have now and ill pay for shipping on the other items later. no reply from the yet.

scroll to the bottom to see what i bought
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/lighting-hardware/359117-putting-together-strobist-kit-help.html

 i dont really need the mono lights i just thought it might be a good deal to play around with at home. I find Henry's to be  a bit over priced compared to others too.


----------

